# computr went KABOOM for overclocking



## rahuldude09 (Nov 22, 2011)

Again i have fallen in trouble with a BSOD. recently i tried to overclock my computer. the stock speed was 2.8GHz whcih was overclocked to 3.3GHz. It was working fine for a few days even with  100% load.But after a few days it started getting BSODs. one day when i booted my computer and it just went kaboom! nothing showed up,there was no signal of power in the CPU, only the monitor got the power.and other than that, the keyboard and mouse were totally lifeless.there was a certain click sound when i pressed the power button. i checkd the connections,any lose parts. styl no luck. i think the SMPS has some problem. is there a chance that the whole motherboard has undergone some serious problem?i have it under warranty but will overclocking void its warranty? 



my configuration;



AMD anthlon II X4 630

ASUS M4A785D M-PRO

4GB RAM 800 MHz

Seagate 500 GB

windows7 Home Premium



 you know this needs urgent help. i will be waiting.

 god! i just luv wen i mess up 



PRATIK BHUYAN

KOLKATA


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 22, 2011)

I think your PSU is the culprit. If its a cheap generic PSU, then Im sure that is the cause. Pls post the PSU make and model.

I'd say count yourself lucky if the PSU sacrificed itself and didnt take the whole system with it. Are you running a graphic card too? 

Check your PC with another PSU. Check the PSU for burn marks and smell, there could be a very good chance that the PSU took the motherboard/HDD out too.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

which PSU did you have? Be exact.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 22, 2011)

To overclock successfully u need to do a little preparation 
1.Get an aftermarket cooler
2.Good branded psu
3.temperature monitoring software
4.Research on net about the same processors oc capability & how others have oced it u can get a lots of reference.
4.make sure ur main power source is steady
5.Though not necessary but important avoid value rams & cheap Motherboards good Mb have extra phases good quality components which can withstand the extra voltages/heat better than the cheap ones

if nothing is burnt u won't have any problem claiming warranty asus has burnt warranty but i am not sure it covers every MB 
but first as others suggested check the psu & post the model u have


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

Well since you havent mentioned anything about your PSU I can safely assume its a Unbranded/cheap quality PSU.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

Burnt products void warranty. Physical damage void warranty. Good luck in localizing the exact issue(s) without spare h/w. Earthing-plugs,-wiring-surge protector (don't know about UPS and all that) and power supply. Very Very very very very important stuff, especially for seemingly "lower powered" rigs. Don't go by brands and the love of sanity, do some research before purchasing?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

@rahuldude09: send the damaged components for RMA & keep your fingers crossed 
& please read the over-clocking guide & precautions before doing an OC of system...


----------



## rahuldude09 (Nov 22, 2011)

thank u for ur concern.. aNd to answer ur questions,

i have a PSU whose make and moddel is:

FRONTECH AC INPUT:230V~6A/3A. 50/60 Hz
MODEL: ATX P4 POWER SUPPLY JIL-2414i(WITH 20+4 PIN) , 450W

 And i have no graphics card.
i havent seen any burns or damage in either of the motherboard or the PSU



guru_urug said:


> I think your PSU is the culprit. If its a cheap generic PSU, then Im sure that is the cause. Pls post the PSU make and model.
> 
> I'd say count yourself lucky if the PSU sacrificed itself and didnt take the whole system with it. Are you running a graphic card too?
> 
> Check your PC with another PSU. Check the PSU for burn marks and smell, there could be a very good chance that the PSU took the motherboard/HDD out too.



thank u for ur concern
the make and model of the PSU is:
FRONTECH AC INPUT: 230V~6A/3A. 50/60 Hz
MODEL: ATX P4 POWER SUPPLY JIL-2414i(20 + 4 pin)   .  450W

i have no graphics card installed and thers no sign of damage or burn marks in either of the motherboard or the psu.
plz help


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm the PSU is an el-cheapo one. Read the sticky threads in the Power Supply section.

But you'll have to spend time in nailing the cause...i.e. try with a different PSU first. A good one recommended anyhow.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Reason already told by ico.

Now for PSU buy any of this: 
FSP SAGA II 500W @2.5K
or,
Seasonic S12II-430W @2.6K


----------



## rahuldude09 (Nov 22, 2011)

thank u ppl


----------

